# airpump on when lights are off?



## luv2diy (Feb 1, 2005)

Just wanted to know if I should run an airpump in my planted tanks when the lights are off? That makes sense to me since they take in 02 when it's dark, right? Thanks for the help!


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

yea you would be correct keep it on  :mrgreen:


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Doesn't matter one way or the other unless you are running supplimental co2. If so and you find your lights of Ph is dropping too muchn running the air from lights off til just before lights on will outgas the co2.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

The fish in my planted tank don't seem to need it. I have been watching them carefully, and they don't act funny during the night (coming up to the surface for more oxygen, etc). I don't have CO2 injection. I have an internal filter with the outlet about 1cm under the surface, and I get plenty of ripples on the water from it. I guess that's enough surface agitation to provide O2 for both plants and fish at night.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its generally not needed. But as Mr. Doyle said, if your fish are gasping for air at the surface, then running one isn't a bad idea. It normally only happens when you are injecting CO2 from a unit and not a DIY system.


----------



## luv2diy (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks for the replies... i don't have any co2 systems (nothing fancy like that). i don't see them acting funny, but i'll pay more attention tonight!


----------

